# First Weight Pulling Competition for 2013



## chuchi

Thailand Weight Pull Competition 1/2013

On March 17, 2013

Location: Central Department Store CheingMai










Please check it out!!!


----------



## chuchi

69 athlete dogs will be attend to the competition

We've classify the athlete dog to 7 classes 

1. Under 20 Kg. class
2. 20.1-24.0 Kg. class
3. 24.1-28.0 Kg. class
4. 28.1-32.0 Kg. class
5. 32.1-36.0 Kg. class
6. 36.1-40.0 Kg. class
7. Over 40 Kg. class


----------



## chuchi

Result from the competiton:

Max.weight is Butus pulling 1700kg.


----------



## chuchi

Best in Show is Lycan weigh 31kg. pulling 1400Kg.


----------



## chuchi

My dog "MoOdy" weight 28Kg. pulling 900Kg.


----------



## chuchi

More pic. please look @ my fb:

Facebook


----------



## welder

way cool.good job.:thumbsup:


----------



## chuchi

The great effort from Butus

The great effort from Butus - YouTube


----------



## geisthexe

I love the audience. so awesome having that many folks come see the event. 

Dog looks awesome .. thanks for posting some great photos


----------



## chuchi

We'd have 2/2013 weight pull competition in Bangkok on Jun.30 13
After I have more information, I'd let you guys know. 

Thanks for looking at my post


----------



## Black Rabbit

Great pics. Looks like everyone had a great time


----------

